# Yiff in Heven?!?!?!



## Meepdawolx (Apr 23, 2010)

When ppl say yiff in hell furfags i wonder if they know that god love all things and i dont think he will mind if Furries yiff in heaven :grin: im not telling others to yiff just smething i thout of when i was sick in bed


----------



## Jelly (Apr 23, 2010)

this is arguably the most important question of this forum's brief existence


----------



## Aden (Apr 23, 2010)

Is "Heven" a name for some circle of Hell? I don't know the names of the circles.

Oh, or maybe you meant to type "Hexen". Good game. :3


----------



## Willow (Apr 23, 2010)

Aden said:


> Is "Heven" a name for some circle of Hell? I don't know the names of the circles.
> 
> Oh, or maybe you meant to type "Hexen". Good game. :3


*dies*

I haven't laughed this much in a while


----------



## Ricky (Apr 23, 2010)

Meepdawolx said:


> When ppl say yiff in hell furfags i wonder if they know that god love all things and i dont think he will mind if Furries yiff in heven:grin:



All furries are going to Hell so the phrase is correct.


----------



## Mr Owl (Apr 23, 2010)

Well, at least I know where I'm going so when I die, it'll be no suprise. I'm sure they've got a special place reserved for furries in hell. We won't even have to wait in line.


----------



## Kiva (Apr 23, 2010)

you better change "heven" to "heaven" before the trolls come out of their caves. X_X


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 23, 2010)

Meepdawolx said:


> When ppl say yiff in hell furfags i wonder if they know that god love all things and i dont think he will mind if Furries yiff in heven:grin:





Meepdawolx said:


> Furries yiff in heven:grin:





Meepdawolx said:


> heven





Meepdawolx said:


> *hevGod laughes at you.en*



Yeah, He does.


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 23, 2010)

Aden said:


> Is "Heven" a name for some circle of Hell? I don't know the names of the circles.


 
Safe for the "malebolge" neither of them have actual names, from what I can remember.

I know you're being sarcastic. Just pointing it out.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Apr 23, 2010)

Newfags are so funny with their silly questions


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 23, 2010)

mystery_penguin said:


> Newfags are so funny with their silly questions



Damn straight.....well, not in my case


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 23, 2010)

But I _want_ to yiff in Hell. Everything is nice and heated up for ya'.


----------



## Meepdawolx (Apr 23, 2010)

Thx ppl im just pointing out something


----------



## mystery_penguin (Apr 23, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> But I _want_ to yiff in Hell. Everything is nice and heated up for ya'.


No, I would assume it's cold most of the time.
http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&tab=wl
At least, during the winter.


----------



## Ilayas (Apr 23, 2010)

Ricky said:


> All furries are going to Hell so the phrase is correct.



So hell is the FAF then?


----------



## Willow (Apr 23, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> But I _want_ to yiff in Hell. Everything is nice and heated up for ya'.


I'd rather not yiff at all


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 23, 2010)

mystery_penguin said:


> No, I would assume it's cold most of the time.
> http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&tab=wl
> At least, during the winter.


You and your maps. >:[


----------



## Meepdawolx (Apr 23, 2010)

Kifale said:


> you better change "heven" to "heaven" before the trolls come out of their caves. X_X


 thx for spotting that out


----------



## mystery_penguin (Apr 23, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I'd rather not yiff at all


You are officially awesome now.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 23, 2010)

I can honestly say I had never thought of that until you came along, OP. Thanks.


----------



## Ikrit (Apr 23, 2010)

>implying there is a heaven


----------



## Willow (Apr 23, 2010)

mystery_penguin said:


> You are officially awesome now.


Why thank you, this has made my day


----------



## Smelge (Apr 23, 2010)

OP, I have a suggestion.

The standard operating procedures are for furries to yiff in hell, while you propose the alternative where an intangible beard in the sky who is yet to have the grace to prove his existence wishes furries to go to "heven" due to him loving everyone (except people who aren't christian, or don't follow 10 rules).

Please follow these steps:

1) Locate a glass, ouija board, notepad, pen and a friend (this may be hard to find, so possibly your mother)
2) An Hero
3) Communicate with your friend/mum via the ouija board and tell them if you are in heven or hell and how the current yiff status is
4) your friend/mum posts the results of the experiment here

Of course, assuming God does exist, you'll automatically go to hell as this is SCIENCE and science denotes a lack of faith, and the unfaithful *burn in hell for eternity*.

Thank you for participating.


----------



## Kiva (Apr 23, 2010)

mystery_penguin said:


> You are officially awesome now.



*agrees majorly*


----------



## Willow (Apr 23, 2010)

Kifale said:


> *agrees majorly*


yay!


----------



## Lobar (Apr 23, 2010)

baby you're all that i want
when you're yiffing here in my arms
i'm finding it hard to believe
we're in heaven

and yiff is all that i need
and i found it there in your heart
it isn't too hard to see
we're in heaven


----------



## Smelge (Apr 23, 2010)

Lobar said:


> baby you're all that i want
> when you're yiffing here in my arms
> i'm finding it hard to believe
> we're in heaven
> ...



A full commitment's what I'm thinking of
You wouldn't get this from any other guy
I just wanna tell you how I'm feeling
Gotta make you understand
Never gonna give you up, never gonna let you down
Never gonna run around and desert you
Never gonna make you cry, never gonna say goodbye
Never gonna tell a lie and hurt you


----------



## Meepdawolx (Apr 23, 2010)

Ok furs im just saying i dont think god will mind if furs yiff in heaven


----------



## Smelge (Apr 23, 2010)

Meepdawolx said:


> Ok furs im just saying i dont think god will mind if furs yiff in heaven



Prove it.


----------



## Shaui (Apr 23, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> Prove it.



Wow, if you're getting so jumpy and impatient why don't you prove it yourself, then YOU get to brag about it all


----------



## Lobar (Apr 23, 2010)

Meepdawolx said:


> Ok furs im just saying i dont think god will mind if furs yiff in heaven



until some babyfur leaves a used diaper in the lobby


----------



## Meepdawolx (Apr 23, 2010)

WELL Voidrunners god made everything. people came up with the rest is what u beleave.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 23, 2010)

...
...
...
...
...AAAAAARRRRRRGGGGGGGHHHHHHHH!!!! *explodes*


----------



## Lobar (Apr 23, 2010)

Meepdawolx said:


> WELL Voidrunners god made everything.



[citation needed]


----------



## Van Ishikawa (Apr 23, 2010)

relevant.

There's yiffing in heaven, hell, and purgatory apparently.  just yiffin all the time woo


----------



## Smelge (Apr 23, 2010)

Shaui said:


> Wow, if you're getting so jumpy and impatient why don't you prove it yourself, then YOU get to brag about it all



Well, he shouldn't claim that God will accept furries as he loves everyone. For one thing, it makes god sound like a total fag.

This is the problem, everyone who believes in God is so ready to put words in His mouth just to further their own agendas. So if he want's us to believe God will accept anyone, he needs the evidence to back that shit up.


----------



## Shaui (Apr 23, 2010)

SirRob said:


> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...AAAAAARRRRRRGGGGGGGHHHHHHHH!!!! *explodes*



He accidentally *ahem*..all over my fur! Get it off me!!!


----------



## Smelge (Apr 23, 2010)

Meepdawolx said:


> WELL Voidrunners god made everything. people came up with the rest is what u beleave.



Incorrect. I am currently brewing a massive shit. god did not make that, my digestive tract did.

Suck. It.


----------



## Meepdawolx (Apr 23, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> Well, he shouldn't claim that God will accept furries as he loves everyone. For one thing, it makes god sound like a total fag.
> 
> This is the problem, everyone who believes in God is so ready to put words in His mouth just to further their own agendas. So if he want's us to believe God will accept anyone, he needs the evidence to back that shit up.


Dude styu


----------



## Shaui (Apr 23, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> Well, he shouldn't claim that God will accept furries as he loves everyone. For one thing, it makes god sound like a total fag.
> 
> This is the problem, everyone who believes in God is so ready to put words in His mouth just to further their own agendas. So if he want's us to believe God will accept anyone, he needs the evidence to back that shit up.



That's why it's called FAITH, because there IS no evidence of its existence. I guess that's why it's called faith, because to understand it you need to take the initiative to believe it for yourself, not have somebody else show it to you.


----------



## Willow (Apr 23, 2010)

Meepdawolx said:


> Ok furs im just saying i dont think god will mind if furs yiff in heaven


Just as long as they clean up the spooge >__>



Lobar said:


> until some babyfur leaves a used diaper in the lobby


Or someone pees in the corners


----------



## Smelge (Apr 23, 2010)

Please, show me the evidence of Gods existence. There is none.

However, there is evidence of a different God existing. See, the Flying Spaghetti Monster wishes mankind to remain uncertain of his existence, so he actively removes every trace that he exists from the universe as we discover them. Thus he proves his existence by us being unable to prove it.


----------



## Shaui (Apr 23, 2010)

Oh, and inb4 epic rage and threadlock


"THREADLOCK! Protecting your threads since the 90's! Order today!"


----------



## Tycho (Apr 23, 2010)

I could smell the stupidity of this thread from my house.

A horrid stench wafting in on the winds of the Internet.  Like a colossal fart.


----------



## Shaui (Apr 23, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> Please, show me the evidence of Gods existence. There is none.
> 
> However, there is evidence of a different God existing. See, the Flying Spaghetti Monster wishes mankind to remain uncertain of his existence, so he actively removes every trace that he exists from the universe as we discover them. Thus he proves his existence by us being unable to prove it.



If you don't want to believe in God that's your problem not his.


----------



## Conker (Apr 23, 2010)

Like God allows furs into heaven ^_^


----------



## Shaui (Apr 23, 2010)

Btw, I'll just watch the trainwreck begin in 3...2...1...


----------



## Smelge (Apr 23, 2010)

Shaui said:


> That's why it's called FAITH, because there IS no evidence of its existence. I guess that's why it's called faith, because to understand it you need to take the initiative to believe it for yourself, not have somebody else show it to you.



No, it's called stupidity.

Yes, have faith in God, believe he exists, I don't care. What I care about is when people start going "GOD HATES FAGS". Using their faith and others faith in an attempt to further their own machinations. Feel free to worship God, just don't go assuming you know better than everyone else what He wants.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 23, 2010)

Bawww, not another dumb religion firefight.


----------



## Shaui (Apr 23, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> No, it's called stupidity.
> 
> Yes, have faith in God, believe he exists, I don't care. What I care about is when people start going "GOD HATES FAGS". Using their faith and others faith in an attempt to further their own machinations. Feel free to worship God, just don't go assuming you know better than everyone else what He wants.



Well, sadly, you're right 100% right there.

I feel sad for these people who feel like they need to brag about God, even if nobody gives a shit. Been there done that.


----------



## Conker (Apr 23, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Bawww, not another dumb religion firefight.


I missed the last one so shush you :3 

This is procrastination gold.


----------



## Meepdawolx (Apr 23, 2010)

it is done


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 23, 2010)

Woaw, I'm surprised. This thread turned from a low-brow discussion of yiff to a serious discussion on religion.


It's a miracle! God is great! And real!


----------



## Smelge (Apr 23, 2010)

Shaui said:


> Well, sadly, you're right 100% right there.
> 
> I feel sad for these people who feel like they need to brag about God, even if nobody gives a shit. Been there done that.



I actually meant to add more examples, but got distracted.

Honestly, I don't care what people want to believe, as long as they don't believe they are automatically right because they have found out they can interpret their holy scriptures to support their own stupid ideas then claim it to be Gods will.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 23, 2010)

Conker said:


> I missed the last one so shush you :3
> 
> This is procrastination gold.



Bawwwwwwwww, I don't know what's more annoying. Religion itself or the constant bickering that soon follows it.


----------



## Leon (Apr 23, 2010)

Meepdawolx said:


> Dude *styu*


 Just pointing that out, and you're not really the best person to explain when you can't type properly or spell worth shit.


----------



## Conker (Apr 23, 2010)

OP, how old do you think the Earth is?


----------



## Lobar (Apr 23, 2010)

Shaui said:


> That's why it's called FAITH, because there IS no evidence of its existence. I guess that's why it's called faith, because to understand it you need to take the initiative to believe it for yourself, not have somebody else show it to you.



Giving it a name doesn't make it justified.


----------



## Shaui (Apr 23, 2010)

Meepdawolx said:


> it is done



What's done? The thread? I'll finish it for you myself!
*</thread>*


----------



## Willow (Apr 23, 2010)

Conker said:


> OP, how old do you think the Earth is?


Hundreds and hundreds of years old


----------



## Meepdawolx (Apr 23, 2010)

voidrunner lets play the quit game starting NOW or u will be band from this form


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 23, 2010)

Yiff is my religion.

I expect to see bumper stickers of that now.


----------



## Lobar (Apr 23, 2010)

Meepdawolx said:


> voidrunner lets play the quit game starting NOW or u will be band from this form



_oh no_


----------



## Shaui (Apr 23, 2010)

Meepdawolx said:


> voidrunner lets play the quit game starting NOW or u will be band from this form



*disguises as voidrunner*


PRIIINGLES!


Did I win?


----------



## Willow (Apr 23, 2010)

Meepdawolx said:


> voidrunner lets play the quit game starting NOW or u will be band from this form


How do you play the quit game?
Voidrunner's a band from this forum now?
Do I smell raeg?

So many questions arise from this


----------



## Van Ishikawa (Apr 23, 2010)

gotta be a troll

just gotta


----------



## Conker (Apr 23, 2010)

Meepdawolx said:


> voidrunner lets play the quit game starting NOW or u will be band from this form


If you keep spouting semi-incoherent bouts of stupidity, you're bound to create a meme. 

Under that assumption we cannot stop this thread. 

KEEP POSTING OP, IT'S OUR ONLY HOPE


----------



## Smelge (Apr 23, 2010)

Meepdawolx said:


> voidrunner lets play the quit game starting NOW or u will be band from this form



Oh dear. You've made the prime mistake here.

See, you might have thought "LOL LET'S GO TROLL FURRIES". Problem is, we already have world class trolls on here. We practically export them.

Now, I'm not normally one to play the troll card, but you're trying pretty hard at the nonsensical shite to wind people up thing, so I'd place money on you being here just to try and annoy people.

You are small fry. You are a mild irritant. We have the real thing stashed elsewhere on here and you just don't compare.

In short, you fail.


----------



## Ilayas (Apr 23, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Hundreds and hundreds of years old



Soooooo like 6,000 years then? :V



Meepdawolx said:


> voidrunner lets play the quit game starting NOW or u will be band from this form




hahahahahah o God that's really hilarious.  Threatening Voidrunner with the banner hammer.  Meep you should be a comedian.


----------



## Aleu (Apr 23, 2010)

as long as there's yiffing...any place is heaven.


----------



## anthroguy101 (Apr 23, 2010)

With all due seriousness, furries do have a chance to go to Heaven as long as they accept Jesus as their lord and savior and repent for their sins, or go to some other "correct" deity.  Outlook for most of us: not so good.

XianJaguar is going to be so lonely.


----------



## Smelge (Apr 23, 2010)

Wait, which band?

This has possibilities.


----------



## Lobar (Apr 23, 2010)

Meepdawolx said:


> voidrunner lets play the quit game starting NOW or u will be band from this form



registered _today_, has _eleven_ posts and thinks he can get other people banned

isn't that just precious


----------



## Smelge (Apr 23, 2010)

Ilayas said:


> Soooooo like 6,000 years then? :V



Dinosaur skeletons were put there by god to test our faith.

Blates.


----------



## Meepdawolx (Apr 23, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> Oh dear. You've made the prime mistake here.
> 
> See, you might have thought "LOL LET'S GO TROLL FURRIES". Problem is, we already have world class trolls on here. We practically export them.
> 
> ...


 
LETS GIVE OUR DUM ASS OF THE DAY A PAW EVERYONE!!!!!!


----------



## Willow (Apr 23, 2010)

Lobar said:


> registered _today_, has _eleven_ posts and thinks he can get other people banned
> 
> isn't that just precious


They grow up so fast these days


----------



## Leon (Apr 23, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> as long as there's yiffing...any place is heaven.


Wanna go make heaven in my van? :V


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 23, 2010)

What the hell is an artic wolx?


----------



## Willow (Apr 23, 2010)

Meepdawolx said:


> LETS GIVE OUR DUM ASS OF THE DAY A PAW EVERYONE!!!!!!


And the applause goes to...*drum roll*

Meepdawolx! *round of applause*


----------



## Aleu (Apr 23, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> The hell is an artic wolx?



fox/wolf...?


----------



## Leon (Apr 23, 2010)

Meepdawolx said:


> LETS GIVE OUR DUM ASS OF THE DAY A PAW EVERYONE!!!!!!


 Oh, so you finally realised your stupidity?


----------



## Ilayas (Apr 23, 2010)

Meepdawolx said:


> LETS GIVE OUR DUM ASS OF THE DAY A PAW EVERYONE!!!!!!



So you are giving it to yourself? Isn't that against the rules?


----------



## Shaui (Apr 23, 2010)

Meepdawolx said:


> LETS GIVE OUR DUM ASS OF THE DAY A PAW EVERYONE!!!!!!



Oh Lawdy....


EDIT FOR GREAT JUSTASS: In other words, your time is up.


----------



## Smelge (Apr 23, 2010)

Meepdawolx said:


> LET*'*S GIVE OUR DUM*B* ASS OF THE DAY A PAW*,* EVERYONE!!!!!!



_*2/10 see me after class*_


----------



## Lobar (Apr 23, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> What the hell is an artic wolx?



a specific hybrid of wolf and fox that's too fat-fingered to type properly


----------



## Willow (Apr 23, 2010)

Ilayas said:


> So you are giving it to yourself? Isn't that against the rules?


Pride is one of the seven deadly sins mind you


----------



## Meepdawolx (Apr 23, 2010)

Lobar said:


> a specific hybrid of wolf and fox that's too fat-fingered to type properly


sorry i suck at typeing and spelling


----------



## Shaui (Apr 23, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Pride is one of the seven deadly sins mind you



Epic win; the irony is corroding of my feeble raccoon mind!


----------



## Smelge (Apr 23, 2010)

Fun Fact: When this guy leaves the forum, the average IQ will go up.


----------



## Lobar (Apr 23, 2010)




----------



## Willow (Apr 23, 2010)

Shaui said:


> Epic win; the irony is corroding of my feeble raccoon mind!


Did I win?


----------



## Smelge (Apr 23, 2010)

Meepdawolx said:


> sorry i suck at typeing and spelling



Fix'd.


----------



## Van Ishikawa (Apr 23, 2010)

Meepdawolx said:


> sorry i suck at typeing and spelling


I'm sure you have spell checking and a delete key, there is no excuse.


----------



## Leon (Apr 23, 2010)

Meepdawolx said:


> sorry i suck at typeing and spelling


It's not that hard to improve, I used to have shitty typing and spelling until I came here, but I got hated on and improved quickly, but we all hate you too much to care if you improve. :V


----------



## Aleu (Apr 23, 2010)

HTF did this turn into "Yiff in heaven" into "does God exist"? Why not bitch at those that say "Yiff in Hell"? same thing >.<


----------



## Smelge (Apr 23, 2010)




----------



## Shaui (Apr 23, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Did I win?


----------



## Ilayas (Apr 23, 2010)

Meepdawolx said:


> sorry i suck at typeing and spelling



It's typing you drop the e when you add the ing ending.


----------



## Willow (Apr 23, 2010)

Shaui said:


>


Makes my day


----------



## Shaui (Apr 23, 2010)

Did he died yet?


----------



## Leon (Apr 23, 2010)

Shaui said:


> Did he died yet?


Hopefully. :V


----------



## Lobar (Apr 23, 2010)

Shaui said:


> Did he died yet?



he is a currently active user viewing this thread


----------



## Willow (Apr 23, 2010)

Shaui said:


> Did he died yet?


If we listening closely, we might hear him bawww


----------



## Aleu (Apr 23, 2010)

leon said:


> Hopefully. :V



let's experiment on him :V


----------



## Leon (Apr 23, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> let's experiment on him :V


Forget him, I'll experiment on you. ;D


----------



## Shaui (Apr 23, 2010)

I don't mind if he keeps going, this "drama" has addictive qualities like heroin!


----------



## Meepdawolx (Apr 23, 2010)

NOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!


----------



## Van Ishikawa (Apr 23, 2010)

Sex is a mortal temptation sent by god to test our faith and purity, so there's not only probably no yiffing in heaven but there is no sex whatsoever.

So there.  :V


----------



## Bando (Apr 23, 2010)

Ooh, experiments. I want to play! *puts on scrubs and gets scalpel*

any takers?


----------



## Ilayas (Apr 23, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> If we listening closely, we might hear him bawww



OO is this thread like a sea shell?  Only when you hold it up to your ear you hear a furry bawwwwwwwwwing instead of the ocean?


----------



## Smelge (Apr 23, 2010)




----------



## Meepdawolx (Apr 23, 2010)

u do know this stuff will get old lets a sit down and have something to drink


----------



## Shaui (Apr 23, 2010)

Van Ishikawa said:


> Sex is a mortal temptation sent by god to test our faith and purity, so there's not only probably no yiffing in heaven but there is no sex whatsoever.
> 
> So there.  :V



THIS

Heaven is so perfect that if it does exist, you wouldn't need yiff to be happy.


----------



## Leon (Apr 23, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Ooh, experiments. I want to play! *puts on scrubs and gets scalpel*
> 
> any takers?


No, get out. >:[


----------



## Aleu (Apr 23, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


>



...the fuck?


----------



## Shaui (Apr 23, 2010)

This is a freaking lollercaust.


----------



## Aleu (Apr 23, 2010)

Shaui said:


> THIS
> 
> Heaven is so perfect that if it does exist, *you wouldn't need yiff to be happy.*



BLASPHEMY!


----------



## Willow (Apr 23, 2010)

leon said:


> Forget him, I'll experiment on you. ;D


Leon...you're Dr. Stein now?



Meepdawolx said:


> NOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!







This is delicious



Van Ishikawa said:


> Sex is a mortal temptation sent by god to test our faith and purity, so there's not only probably no yiffing in heaven but there is no sex whatsoever.
> 
> So there.  :V


Never had it, never will


----------



## Lobar (Apr 23, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> ...the fuck?



CUNT PUNT


----------



## Meepdawolx (Apr 23, 2010)

Shaui said:


> This is a freaking lollercaust.


 then y r u still posting >.>


----------



## Aleu (Apr 23, 2010)

Lobar said:


> CUNT PUNT



but that doesn't work on women!!


----------



## Smelge (Apr 23, 2010)

Meepdawolx said:


> then y r u still posting >.>



Incidentally, since you started this thread, you have insulted no less than two moderators.

I suggest you start apologising before you get the permaban.


----------



## Leon (Apr 23, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Leon...you're Dr. Stein now?


 Yush, becuase he is sexy. <3


----------



## Shaui (Apr 23, 2010)

Meepdawolx said:


> then y r u still posting >.>



Did you not understand me, I'm ENJOYING THIS SHIT *****

EDIT: Oh, great, they censored that racial slur of mine, w/e, I don't care.

We can say "yiff" and "dog cocks" but not ******, FUCKED UP WORLD THIS IS!


----------



## Lobar (Apr 23, 2010)

all these premade macros aren't really funny though

let's keep it fresh like voidrunners


----------



## Bando (Apr 23, 2010)

leon said:


> No, get out. >:[



       


Lol Voidrunners, that gif is lolgasmic.


----------



## Meepdawolx (Apr 23, 2010)




----------



## Willow (Apr 23, 2010)

leon said:


> Yush, becuase he is sexy. <3


lol I see


----------



## Smelge (Apr 23, 2010)

Lobar said:


> all these premade macros aren't really funny though
> 
> let's keep it fresh like voidrunners



I'm not fresh. I cycled up a fucking mountain this evening, and the showers broke. God damn.


----------



## Willow (Apr 23, 2010)

Meepdawolx said:


>


And this is relevant how?


----------



## Shaui (Apr 23, 2010)

Lobar said:


> all these premade macros aren't really funny though
> 
> let's keep it fresh like voidrunners



Good idea


----------



## Meepdawolx (Apr 23, 2010)

FINE EVERYONE I AM SORRY!!!!


----------



## Bando (Apr 23, 2010)

Meepdawolx said:


>



How is this relevant or funny?


----------



## Shaui (Apr 23, 2010)

Meepdawolx said:


> FINE EVERYONE I AM SORRY!!!!



You sure? Because if you are, clean slate, and you start anew.

EDIT BUTAN: If you did it for the lulz, rest assured, it made my day.


----------



## Smelge (Apr 23, 2010)




----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 23, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> BLASPHEMY!



Madness!


----------



## Willow (Apr 23, 2010)

Meepdawolx said:


> FINE EVERYONE I AM SORRY!!!!


Caps lock is never a sign of sincerity



Voidrunners said:


>


lolwhut?


----------



## Bando (Apr 23, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


>



Oh shit. He's back.


----------



## Meepdawolx (Apr 23, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> Incidentally, since you started this thread, you have insulted no less than two moderators.
> 
> I suggest you start apologising before you get the permaban.


 sorry i just love ppl who like act inosent because i seid ill ban u from my thread  u can beleave wat u want to beleave i am sorry....


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 23, 2010)

Oh good lord keep him away!

Wait, he's already in my background!!!


----------



## Leon (Apr 23, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Madness!


Madness... THIS IS TACO BELL!!!1!


----------



## Bando (Apr 23, 2010)

Meepdawolx said:


> sorry i just love ppl who like act inosent because i seid ill ban u from my thread  u can beleave wat u want to beleave i am sorry....



Oh good lord, please spell correctly. FOR THE SAKE OF HUMANITY SPELL PROPERLY!


----------



## Shaui (Apr 23, 2010)

This guy is armed with wits and style: unforgivably hilarious.


----------



## Aleu (Apr 23, 2010)

Meepdawolx said:


> sorry i just love ppl who like act inosent because i seid ill ban u from my thread  u can beleave wat u want to beleave i am sorry....



Stop....posting >.<;

Your errors make me want to punch kittens.


----------



## Meepdawolx (Apr 23, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


>


 


leon said:


> Madness... THIS IS TACO BELL!!!1!


----------



## Willow (Apr 23, 2010)

Meepdawolx said:


> sorry i just love ppl who like act inosent because i seid ill ban u from my thread  u can beleave wat u want to beleave i am sorry....


oh hai 



Spoiler



You can't ban people from your threads and you brought this upon yourself. You dug this hole, you gotta live in it



Oh and p.s. while I'm at it



Spoiler



Learn to spell, there's no excuse for this ignorance


----------



## Shaui (Apr 23, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> oh hai
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, trolls do live in holes amirite?


Spoiler



Maybe


----------



## Bando (Apr 23, 2010)

Meepdawolx said:


>



Once again not funny. Lolcats are just fail now.


----------



## Smelge (Apr 23, 2010)




----------



## Shaui (Apr 23, 2010)

How do you gaiz like my avatar?


----------



## Willow (Apr 23, 2010)

Shaui said:


> Well, trolls do live in holes amirite?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


this is truth


Bando37 said:


> Once again not funny. Lolcats are just fail now.


Well, he's doing it wrong, that's the problem


Voidrunners said:


>


wha?


----------



## Aleu (Apr 23, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Once again not funny. Lolcats are just fail now.



not to mention fail photoshop


----------



## Meepdawolx (Apr 23, 2010)

i hate trolls


----------



## Shaui (Apr 23, 2010)

Meepdawolx said:


> i hate trolls



It's okay we forgive you


----------



## Bando (Apr 23, 2010)

Meepdawolx said:


> i hate trolls



We're not trollan.

Just speaking the truth. Deal with it.


----------



## Aleu (Apr 23, 2010)

Meepdawolx said:


> i hate trolls



welcome to the internet.


----------



## Smelge (Apr 23, 2010)




----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 23, 2010)

Meepdawolx said:


> i hate trolls


I love trolls. They're great. x3


----------



## Willow (Apr 23, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


>


what is this, I don't even


----------



## Bando (Apr 23, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


>



The apocalypse is among us.


----------



## Shaui (Apr 23, 2010)




----------



## Meepdawolx (Apr 23, 2010)

sorry everyone i thout ill just point something out u guys dont have to be an ass about it god


----------



## Smelge (Apr 23, 2010)




----------



## Shaui (Apr 23, 2010)

Meepdawolx said:


> sorry everyone i thout ill just point something out u guys dont have to be an ass about it god








EDIT: 500th post!


----------



## Bando (Apr 23, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> I love trolls. They're great. x3



This, at least the good ones.

I own share of trollan when I'm in the mood.


----------



## Willow (Apr 23, 2010)

Meepdawolx said:


> sorry everyone i thout ill just point something out u guys dont have to be an ass about it god


hai again



Spoiler



Welcome to the internetz


----------



## Meepdawolx (Apr 23, 2010)




----------



## Willow (Apr 23, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


>


lolwhut?


----------



## Mr Owl (Apr 23, 2010)

Hmmmm... Atleast when I die, I won't be suprised when I end up in hell. In fact, I bet they a special place reserved for furries there. I bet we won't even have to wait in line.


----------



## Shaui (Apr 23, 2010)

Meepdawolx said:


>








You wont win Mr. Villain guy!

Lol, just all in good fun.


----------



## Leon (Apr 23, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


>


 
Do me next. :3


----------



## Aleu (Apr 23, 2010)

leon said:


> Do me next. :3



I'm first :V


----------



## Smelge (Apr 23, 2010)




----------



## Aleu (Apr 23, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


>



that's some scary shit there..


----------



## Leon (Apr 23, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> I'm first :V


 And third >.>


----------



## Willow (Apr 23, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


>


The fuck??


----------



## Ilayas (Apr 23, 2010)

Meepdawolx said:


> i hate trolls



Wow then you are really going to hate your time here on the FAF.


----------



## Smelge (Apr 23, 2010)




----------



## Willow (Apr 23, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


>


Did I just get eaten by Keanu Reeves?


----------



## Smelge (Apr 23, 2010)




----------



## Aleu (Apr 23, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Did I just get eaten by Keanu Reeves?



lucky >.>


----------



## Smelge (Apr 23, 2010)




----------



## Smelge (Apr 23, 2010)




----------



## Leon (Apr 23, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> lucky >.>


 I'm not as good as keanu reeves, but I'm hungry ;3


----------



## Willow (Apr 23, 2010)

I think OP finally ragequit


----------



## Van Ishikawa (Apr 23, 2010)

well that made this thread almost worth it.


----------



## Aleu (Apr 23, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I think OP finally ragequit



or we all got eated by Keanu Reeves and he got digested first...so this thread is now Keanu Reeves vore...


----------



## Zontar (Apr 23, 2010)

Meepdawolx said:


> When ppl say yiff in hell furfags i wonder if they know that god love all things and i dont think he will mind if Furries yiff in heaven :grin: im not telling others to yiff just smething i thout of when i was sick in bed


 

God Hates Furries


----------



## Aleu (Apr 23, 2010)

Zontar said:


> God Hates Furries



citation needed


----------



## Zontar (Apr 23, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> citation needed


 

 Freddy Phelps told me


----------



## Taralack (Apr 23, 2010)

Van Ishikawa said:


> well that made this thread almost worth it.



seconding this

had a very good lol


----------



## Silver Dragon (Apr 23, 2010)

Just read this thread and I think that OP's grammar is going to make my head explode.


----------



## Willow (Apr 23, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> seconding this
> 
> had a very good lol


And I reached a new level of win I think


----------



## Aleu (Apr 23, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> And I reached a new level of win I think



you just got ate by Keanu Reeves...you can't be any more win.


----------



## Meepdawolx (Apr 23, 2010)




----------



## Silver Dragon (Apr 23, 2010)

Seriously, OP, at least fix your signature....proper English can't be that hard...or can it?
View attachment 9827


----------



## Ilayas (Apr 23, 2010)

Meepdawolx said:


>



Wow that's pretty fail OP at lest when Voidrunners posts random shit it's funny.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 23, 2010)

God damnit is he one of those SL furfags that e-fuck all day and then bitch when someone makes fun of them for being all "YAY FURRY PRIDE!"?


----------



## Willow (Apr 23, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> God damnit is he one of those SL furfags that e-fuck all day and then bitch when someone makes fun of them for being all "YAY FURRY PRIDE!"?


AxelFox? And yes, yes he is


----------



## Smelge (Apr 23, 2010)




----------



## Leon (Apr 23, 2010)

relevant :V


----------



## Mentova (Apr 23, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> AxelFox? And yes, yes he is


I'm so glad he got banned.

Also speaking of him. Earlier today my sister showed me this SL furry porn video one of her friends accidentally stumbled across so we could make fun of it, and I swear one of the characters in it was the fucking one that axelfox had as his avatar.


----------



## Willow (Apr 23, 2010)

leon said:


> relevant :V


most certainly


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 23, 2010)

have you ever yiffed?
>>Im a girl.....


OP DOESNT UNDERSTAND WHAT YIFF IS
EITHER THAT OR OP ASSUMES ALL FURRIES ARE GAY


----------



## Meepdawolx (Apr 23, 2010)

It was VoidRunner and furry gay hoe


----------



## Willow (Apr 23, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm so glad he got banned.
> 
> Also speaking of him. Earlier today my sister showed me this SL furry porn video one of her friends accidentally stumbled across so we could make fun of it, and I swear one of the characters in it was the fucking one that axelfox had as his avatar.


He got banned? I've missed so much in the past few weeks


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 23, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> He got banned? I've missed so much in the past few weeks



who?


----------



## Leon (Apr 23, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> who?


The SL fan tard =/


----------



## Willow (Apr 23, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> have you ever yiffed?
> >>Im a girl.....
> 
> 
> ...


Couldn't it be both?


Zrcalo said:


> who?


AxelFox


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 23, 2010)

Meepdawolx said:


> It was axalfox and furry gay hoe



HOLY MOTHERFUCKING LORD ALMIGHTY LEARN PROPER ENGLISH AND/OR STOP TYPING WITH 2 FINGERS YOU FUCKING 12 YEAR OLD
seriously! do you even THINK about what you're typing or just slam your ugly face into the keyboard hoping it makes sense!?


----------



## Mentova (Apr 23, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> He got banned? I've missed so much in the past few weeks


Yeah he posted a ban me thread bitching out FA and the posters here for being EVAL TROLLS WHO DON'T RESPECT HIM OR HAVE FURRY PRIDE or some shit so corto just outright banned him :V


----------



## Willow (Apr 23, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Yeah he posted a ban me thread bitching out FA and the posters here for being EVAL TROLLS WHO DON'T RESPECT HIM OR HAVE FURRY PRIDE or some shit so corto just outright banned him :V


And nothing of value was lost amirite?


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 23, 2010)

leon said:


> The SL fan tard =/



I dont even know who axelwolf is...
FAFer?

if he was only on "off topic" then I wouldnt know who he is.


----------



## Willow (Apr 23, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I dont even know who axelwolf is...
> FAFer?
> 
> if he was only on "off topic" then I wouldnt know who he is.


I think he was mainly around there and Three Frags if I'm not mistaken


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 23, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I think he was mainly around there and Three Frags if I'm not mistaken



well... fuck. I dont remember him. 

...and nothing of value was lost.


----------



## Aleu (Apr 23, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I think he was mainly around there and Three Frags if I'm not mistaken



he came to the Den every once in a blue moon too...


----------



## Mentova (Apr 23, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> And nothing of value was lost amirite?


No, in fact this place got much, much better just because he isn't here anymore.


----------



## Riyeko (Apr 23, 2010)

Jelly said:


> this is arguably the most *idiotic* question of this forum's brief existence



Fix'd.


----------



## Leon (Apr 23, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I dont even know who axelwolf is...
> FAFer?
> 
> if he was only on "off topic" then I wouldnt know who he is.


 Nah, he whined in R&R alot.


----------



## Van Ishikawa (Apr 23, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


>


I feel honored


----------



## Willow (Apr 23, 2010)

leon said:


> Nah, he whined in R&R alot.


How could I forget that


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 23, 2010)

leon said:


> Nah, he whined in R&R alot.



aaah..

nothing of value was lost.


----------



## Willow (Apr 23, 2010)

My head hurts


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 23, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> My head hurts



brain asplode?


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 24, 2010)

leon said:


> relevant :V


I love you... :V


----------



## TreacleFox (Apr 24, 2010)

lmao poll.
and, it is posible for a girl to yiff


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 24, 2010)

Meadow said:


> lmao poll.
> and, it is posible for a girl to yiff


There are no girls on the internet, let alone the fandom...


----------



## Smelge (Apr 24, 2010)




----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 24, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


>


lolwat?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 24, 2010)

I'll be in heaven where ever yiffin' is allowed :v


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Apr 24, 2010)

Having it amongst the clouds sounds like could be fun. As long as you dont fall through.


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 24, 2010)

Isn't Heven a district of the city of Witten in North Rhine-Westphalia?


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 24, 2010)

Uhhh... I have sex I do not yiff.


----------



## ValiantWolf (Apr 24, 2010)

Honestly whenever someone tells us to yiff in hell they just want to get lulz off of how we react so i say just ignore the assholes and move on with our lives


----------



## Riptor (Apr 24, 2010)

ValiantWolf said:


> Honestly whenever someone tells us to yiff in hell they just want to get lulz off of how we react so i say just ignore the assholes and move on with our lives



Ha ha, you're actually taking this seriously. Aren't you precious. Also, man, the mods are just _blazing _fast today, aren't they?

Oh yeah, Voidrunner, hand me one of those .gifs, please.


----------



## Willow (Apr 24, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> There are no girls on the internet, let alone the fandom...


*sniff*


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Apr 24, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> *sniff*


Lol don't take it personally, the rules of the internet are: men are men, women are men, children are the FBI

Its the current way we men make sure women don't have completely equal rights


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 24, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> *sniff*



There are no black people on the internet either.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 24, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


>


 The fuck you doin man?


----------



## Willow (Apr 24, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Lol don't take it personally, the rules of the internet are: men are men, women are men, children are the FBI
> 
> Its the current way we men make sure women don't have completely equal rights


I don't understand this poll...what the hell does "I'm a girl" even mean?


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 24, 2010)

OH GOD MY EYES ARE BURNED WITH THIS TEENAGER LIKE HORNYNESS AND GRAMMAR LESS EXPERIENCe. OH GOD IT HURTS. OH GOD

What, in the fuck, is this question? Like really, it's not funny, not creative and seriously there are no anthros in the world and the furry theories about creating 'anthros' and the furry dream are lame.

GOD NO, even I, the foreign English user have more grammar than you.

Please, no more threads like that in the den. Please.

Sorry if it's offending, but inb4 furpile teenager rapesex.


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 24, 2010)

There'd better be a damn good reason for this shit getting 10 pa-

Oh wait, is this the Den?

Carry on.


----------



## Ben (Apr 24, 2010)

Riyeko said:


> Fix'd.



Thank you for taking the underlying meaning of that original post, and making it unnecessarily plain and clear.

Also dear God, why is this thread so terrible. Why are you all so terrible. Fucking hell.


----------



## Gnome (Apr 24, 2010)

wow...
makes me think
there needs to be some sort of fur meet set up in 
hell Michigan
just so they can....you know
lol


----------



## BroadSmak (Apr 24, 2010)

by "yiff", do you mean "have sex"?
I was pretty sure yiff is the name of furry porn.

And if that is the case, No, I have not.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 24, 2010)

BroadSmak said:


> I was pretty sure yiff is the name of furry porn.


That, and cybersecks. D:


----------

